# Logitech Z-680 w/ID 15 sub?



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

I have the Logitech Z-680 5.1 speakers and the sub port is rattling inside. It sounds like **** and I'm sick of it. So I tore it apart tonight and got the amp off the back and the thing inside(don't know amp parts)out and I'm thinking of mounting it to the back of my desk and running the orginal speakers off it(well 2 of them) and wire up my Image Dynamics sub in a sealed box that it's already in. It's a 15" as opposed to the 8" ported (long throw?) sub that it came with. The 15" is 2 ohm DVC but it's wired for an 8ohm load and I just tested it with my multimeter just to make sure and it read something like 7.3 ohms at the terminal cup. 

This amp is rated at 188 watt RMS @ 8 ohms which is more than the 133 watts I had going to the 15" sub when it was in my car and it had ample output. 

Anything I should look out for when doing this? Any problems I might come across? 

NOTE: The pictures of the Image sub are old and it's still wired for 2 ohm load in those but ignore that, it's wired different now.


























Pictures of the amp and 8" sub coming when photobucket is done upload them. May take a while.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)




----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

it will work, I did the same thing with my z5500 set awhile back


make sure you take the power supply with you to the new box (large round peice screwed to the side of a box with a t-nut like setup

and watch the large black caps as they are a tad flimsy 



id stick with the idq (single d4 wired into 8 ohm is perfect) drivers

as not only are you dealing with a power issue 
you need to make sure you know the subwoofer is crossed rather high at about 180 if I remember correctly so you need a efficient (at least 90db imo) driver and one that is flat to about 250hz

heres some links to some cool mods that may or may not make the unit sound better


http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/211128-mod-z-5500-rewiring-satellites.html


happy modding!!!


id highly recommend replacing the sattelites though with a set of the klipsch quintet III, perfect match and can be had rather cheap for a used set nowadays off ebay


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

How do I change the crossovers on this thing? Is there a highpass on the sub? If so, I'd like to do away with that if possible because I'm quite sure this 15" can handle all the low end easily. Could I buy some crossovers off of parts express and use them instead of the ones on here? 

It's all hooked up now. I had to cut all the wires to get the stuff inside the box out. Then I resoldered them all back together and electrical taped them and shrink tubed over that. It's hooked up to my 15" Image Dynamics OEM sub and I can't turn it up past a whisper because everyone is asleep but when I wake up this afternoon I'll crank it.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

BTW, where are the crossovers? Are they built into the board or something?


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)




----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

kimokalihi said:


> I have the Logitech Z-680 5.1 speakers and the sub port is rattling inside. It sounds like **** and I'm sick of it.


play test tones till you find the freq that makes the noise.reach inside the box and find whats rattling, secure it,

next time :blush:


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

The port was rattling and I couldn't figure out how to stop it. I think it needed to be glued together but in order to do that you had to remove it and in order to remove the port you had to take the box apart.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

kimokalihi said:


> BTW, where are the crossovers? Are they built into the board or something?


they are built on the board, cant remember, you can mod it, if you know some elctronics and soldering


but stock its sets at 180hz between the mids, and sub kinda high, but thats due to the minimal low end output of the stock satellites


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

No electriconics skills here. I can solder wires pretty decent and shrink heat shrink tubing lol but that's about it.


----------

